# cave houses



## g4jnw

Looking around at property prices I keep coming across cave houses and the prices are so low its unbelievable.

It seems the built on ones have all mod cons and more or less a constant temp

They seem too good to be true, anyone own one and if so whats your personal opinion of them?


----------



## Lolito

Just yesterday I was talking to my friend, how owns a house in Bacor, near Granada, it is a cave, around 8 bedrooms I think! Warm in winter and cold in summer, he is not using it at all but does not want to sell it as the most he'll get would be around 14,000 euros....


----------



## gus-lopez

The man will be along shortly no doubt to fill you in.


----------



## jojo

Xtreme, who posts on here occasionally knows alot about caves houses!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

OK.....cave houses! I don't live in one......but I must have been in hundreds of them!

Yes.....they maintain a constant temperature all year round.....and can be made very pleasant to live in. Though they do require a bit more upkeep and maintenance than a conventional property.

Here's a vid I took a few years ago! Video quality's not that good.....but it was a nice little cave rental property, and it'll give you a basic idea!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> OK.....cave houses! I don't live in one......but I must have been in hundreds of them!
> 
> Yes.....they maintain a constant temperature all year round.....and can be made very pleasant to live in. Though they do require a bit more upkeep and maintenance than a conventional property.
> 
> Here's a vid I took a few years ago! Video quality's not that good.....but it was a nice little cave rental property, and it'll give you a basic idea!
> 
> Cave Holidays in Spain - YouTube


 Hhhmmm, very nice. Do they get damp???

Jo xxx


----------



## olivefarmer

Do they get damp?

That was my first and enduring thought as most conventional houses here seem to have damp. The better designs have the living accommodation on the 1st floor upwards with the damp underbuild designated "garage" or similar. Beats me why DPC's aren't used. 

It will be interesting to hear how a house tunneled into a hillside can avoid having damp


----------



## XTreme

Damp? There's no easy answer to this.....because a lot depends on the area itself! 

There are caves built in better terrain and areas than others.....so choose your area wisely. But in all cases they have to be well ventilated.....or you will have problems.

The prices of cave houses have now plummeted from what they were in 2005-2007.....so there's plenty of bargains about.

But as I said....choose your area wisely and look for caves that have a long history and are old and established. Those have stood the test of time.


----------



## VFR

Old Bin Liner used to like these places. :wink:


----------



## gus-lopez

olivefarmer said:


> . Beats me why DPC's aren't used.


Earthquake protection. Was prohibited to prevent slippage during earthquakes.Law has been modified in some regions, up north, where there isn't much chance of a quake.


----------



## baldilocks

They are built into a clay hillside. Clay if well compacted is virtually impermeable, it is what they used to line farmyard and village ponds back in UK (nowadays they tend to use heavy duty polythene). In the troglodyte area the clay is of a special sort that hardens when exposed to the air becoming almost rock like.


----------



## g4jnw

XTreme said:


> OK.....cave houses! I don't live in one......but I must have been in hundreds of them!
> 
> Yes.....they maintain a constant temperature all year round.....and can be made very pleasant to live in. Though they do require a bit more upkeep and maintenance than a conventional property.
> 
> Here's a vid I took a few years ago! Video quality's not that good.....but it was a nice little cave rental property, and it'll give you a basic idea!
> 
> Cave Holidays in Spain - YouTube


Thanks that looks really nice


----------



## g4jnw

funny in a way reminds me of our lovely house we had on the isle of lewis - walls made of stones and 4 foot think, no cavities and as dry as a bone - may be worth a look next time when we are over, not sure my wife would like the thought of living in a cave but somehow appeals to me.


----------



## jojo

g4jnw said:


> funny in a way reminds me of our lovely house we had on the isle of lewis - walls made of stones and 4 foot think, no cavities and as dry as a bone - may be worth a look next time when we are over, not sure my wife would like the thought of living in a cave but somehow appeals to me.


Yes I agree, quite cosy. I still would worry about damp..... But I might take a look next time we're over

Jo xx


----------



## baldilocks

We looked at them in Purullena and there is even a living museum (i.e. it is a museum but is still lived in) We saw no signs of damp and it all looked very comfortable.

Pete's video is excellent and well presented.


----------



## baldilocks

XTreme said:


> OK.....cave houses! I don't live in one......but I must have been in hundreds of them!
> 
> Yes.....they maintain a constant temperature all year round.....and can be made very pleasant to live in. Though they do require a bit more upkeep and maintenance than a conventional property.
> 
> Here's a vid I took a few years ago! Video quality's not that good.....but it was a nice little cave rental property, and it'll give you a basic idea!
> 
> Cave Holidays in Spain - YouTube


Talk about understatement - that video is excellent!


----------



## XTreme

baldilocks said:


> Talk about understatement - that video is excellent!


Here's a short one I did last weekend Baldy!

Once again it's extolling the virtues of Spain to my countrymen in a way that they can relate to!


----------



## baldilocks

XTreme said:


> Here's a short one I did last weekend Baldy!
> 
> Once again it's extolling the virtues of Spain to my countrymen in a way that they can relate to!
> 
> This is The Style! - YouTube


Noson da
So why aren't you producing programmes on TV?? 

I was watching an interesting clip on U2b the other week on the flooding of Tryweryn and the creation of Llyn Celyn to provide water for Liverpool and for that, they forced out an entire village, little wonder the English aren't very popular in that part of the world. I used to live in Bryn Celyn in the village of Trawsfynydd just up the road from there.


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> Yes I agree, quite cosy. I still would worry about damp..... But I might take a look next time we're over
> 
> Jo xx


With Pete !!


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> With Pete !!



Scary 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Scary
> 
> Jo xxx


I'll show you a good time in a cave Jo......trust me.....I know what I'm doing! 

Thanks for the opening there Richard!


----------



## XTreme

baldilocks said:


> I used to live in Bryn Celyn in the village of Trawsfynydd just up the road from there.


You weren't far from Portmeirion then Baldy?

I love that place.....been a Prisoner fan since the first showing in 1967!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> I'll show you a good time in a cave Jo......trust me.....I know what I'm doing!


um........... I dont know what to say 

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H

jojo said:


> um........... I dont know what to say
> 
> Jo xxx


I think he's hoping for a yes


----------



## XTreme

Derek H said:


> I think he's hoping for a yes


Jo loves all this verbal jousting Derek!

We've been playing out this Sid James / Barbara Windsor "Carry On" repartee for years now.

Not that I'm in any way inferring that Jo is a stereotypical dumb blonde of course!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Jo loves all this verbal jousting Derek!
> 
> We've been playing out this Sid James / Barbara Windsor "Carry On" repartee for years now.
> 
> Not that I'm in any way inferring that Jo is a stereotypical dumb blonde of course!



.....Or that you've got a face like a chewed toffee??? (as lovely as sid was, he wasnt blessed with looks!!!)

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H

Infamy, infamy. You've, all got it in for me.
Derek.
PS. I'm trying to be spontaneous. Bit difficult when you go to Tesco's between posts.
My excuse. And sticking to it.


----------



## jojo

Seriously tho, I might just come and have a look at a cave (with bodyguards if xtreme is involved lol). How wonderful to retreat to my own little cave when the UK gets too much!


Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H

jojo said:


> Seriously tho, I might just come and have a look at a cave (with bodyguards if xtreme is involved lol). How wonderful to retreat to my own little cave when the UK gets too much!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Tiger !


----------



## XTreme

Derek H said:


> Infamy, infamy. You've, all got it in for me.
> Derek.
> PS. I'm trying to be spontaneous. Bit difficult when you go to Tesco's between posts.
> My excuse. And sticking to it.


Steady on Derek......you don't want to add any humour into the epicentre of political monologue!


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Seriously tho, I might just come and have a look at a cave (with bodyguards if xtreme is involved lol). How wonderful to retreat to my own little cave when the UK gets too much!
> 
> Jo xxx


This is a very early one I did back in 2006! Strav has actually stayed in these!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> This is a very early one I did back in 2006! Strav has actually stayed in these!
> 
> Andalucian Caves - YouTube


 Is this a sales pitch??????? You know the rules about advertising  !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Is this a sales pitch??????? You know the rules about advertising  !!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Since when have I been an Estate Agent Jo? 

I'm just showing you cave interiors.....in fact the link on the vid hasn't existed for years!

Just so you know......there is actually a cave here that was rented out for people to make porn movies! 

Absolutely true......presumably there must be a demand for cave porn? 

Do you have any knowledge of the aforementioned cave porn Jo?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Since when have I been an Estate Agent Jo?
> 
> I'm just showing you cave interiors.....in fact the link on the vid hasn't existed for years!
> 
> Just so you know......there is actually a cave here that was rented out for people to make porn movies!
> 
> Absolutely true......presumably there must be a demand for cave porn?
> 
> Do you have any knowledge of the aforementioned cave porn Jo?


 er..... no, sorry Xtreme - cheeky *****!!!!, I've never ventured into the world of cave porn, nor will I at my age lol. I wonder how it differs from ordinary porn?? - dont answer that :tape:!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H

XTreme said:


> Steady on Derek......you don't want to add any humour into the epicentre of political monologue!


There is nothing funny about Tesco's.
But every little helps. ( sorry. non expat joke)

Derek


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> I've never ventured into the world of cave porn, I wonder how it differs from ordinary porn??


I dunno Jo.....do you want me to make some enquiries for you?


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> er..... no, sorry Xtreme - cheeky *****!!!!, I've never ventured into the world of cave porn, nor will I at my age lol. I wonder how it differs from ordinary porn?? - dont answer that :tape:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I understood that it was a bit earthier and primitive


----------



## XTreme

baldilocks said:


> I understood that it was a bit earthier and primitive


I think you're confusing it with Welsh foreplay Baldy!


----------



## baldilocks

XTreme said:


> I think you're confusing it with Welsh foreplay Baldy!


Nah - could never get on with playing rugger in welly boots


----------



## GUAPACHICA

jojo said:


> er..... no, sorry Xtreme - cheeky *****!!!!, I've never ventured into the world of cave porn, nor will I at my age lol. I wonder how it differs from ordinary porn?? - dont answer that :tape:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi* JoJo* - as you're fond of telling us - :focus:

Methinks, a case of the' biter' being bit...?

BTW,* Xtreme*, I loved your first video posted on this topic - that cave house looks very cosy (in fact, it's remarkably similar to a small, but near perfect, Cornish granite cottage which I owned, many years ago!). Your choice of accompanying music (_Concierto de Aranjuez_) is my favourite Spanish classical piece, too, so a big 'thanku!'

I'm reading Gerald Brenan's book, '_South of Granada'_ (in Spanish, so very slowly..!) and enjoyed his description of cave houses in the Alpujarras. He did note, however, that one _'Gitano_' family was killed when their cave home's roof collapsed after a particularly heavy rain storm! Would that be incredibly unlikely to happen, nowadays - some ninety years on...? I'd also like to know whether such houses require artificial lighting, throughout the day? 


Saludos,
GC


----------



## XTreme

GUAPACHICA said:


> He did note, however, that one _'Gitano_' family was killed when their cave home's roof collapsed after a particularly heavy rain storm! Would that be incredibly unlikely to happen, nowadays - some ninety years on...? I'd also like to know whether such houses require artificial lighting, throughout the day?


There are instances of collapsing caves most definitely.....usually subsidence related. I'm not aware of any fatalities in recent years though.

But as I mentioned earlier in the thread, some areas are better suited to caves than others.....and some caves have been restored better than others. Rule of thumb is go for a cave which has a long history....rather than something newer that's been dug out in recent years.

And yes....depending on whether you have any windows in the room you would require some lighting in the daytime.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> I dunno Jo.....do you want me to make some enquiries for you?


Well, I'd certainly be interested in taking a look at a cavehouse - not the porn tho 

........... Hey, after all these years, we could actually meet - again, not for porn tho ??!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

